# Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen



## koifischfan (4. Nov. 2010)

@echinopsis hat hier einen Thread erstellt, wie man das Userprofil erreichen kann. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29698

Wenn man dafür schon eine Anleitung braucht. 


Ich habe da folgenden Vorschlag: Im eingeloggten Zustand erreicht jeder sein 'Benutzerkontrollzentrum' durch einen Klick auf seinen Benutzernamen ganz oben.

In der Zeile mit 'Hilfe, Mitgliederkarte, Galerie, Community, Neue Beiträge, Nützliche Links, Impressum' wäre auch noch Platz.
Wobei ich die Links unter 'Nützliche Links' eher  finde.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen*

Danke 
Ist übernommen.


----------



## koifischfan (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen*

Was hast du geändert?

Die Anfrage/Vorschlag ging jetzt mehr an die Admin(s). Es bedürfte dann ja Anpassungen in der Forensoftware.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen*

Hallo,
klasse Idee!   
Leider wäre ich ihne diesen Beitrag nicht auf die Idee gekommen, mal auf meinen Usernamen zu klicken...


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen*

Moin!

Danke für den Tip mit dem Klick auf den Namen - hatte ich auch schon vergessen.   

Zur Menüzeile: naja Platz ist da eher nicht - das Forum soll auch bei 1024pix Breite noch ohne großes gescrolle nutzbar sein. Diese Auflösung betrifft nicht nur Note- und Netbooks sondern, wie ich lernen durfte, auch Nutzer sehr großer Bildschirme (24-27") die nämlich wohl meist nicht mehr Vollbild surfen sondern in nem Fenster mit halber Bildschirmbreite... 
Daher ist die Leiste Platzmäßig am Ende. 

Womöglich (ziemlich sicher) wird sich das mit dem nächsten "Upgrade" der Forensoftware aber eh prinzipiel ändern...


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen*

Hab auch noch was dazu gelernt !!


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Profil des Users zu umständlich zu erreichen*

Dann hat der Beitrag seinen Sinn ja nicht verfehlt 
Sehr schön


----------

